# One Monkat Please, Hold the Mayo



## monkat (Nov 13, 2010)

Didn't know where to put it. Figured this was best.

As I've tweeted (@monkat7), I feel that the monkat identity has reached a saturation point of sorts, and its time that it gets its own graphical identifier, logo. Now, I am a self-proclaimed linguist, so I do see the beauty in letters and symbols themselves, but something flashy is nice.

Would anyone be up for this?


----------



## sprogurt (Nov 19, 2010)

A more in-depth brief would make it a hell alot easier, 

Who are you?

Who Is Your Audience?

We Like These Examples

We Absolutely Must Have

It's a generic brief but it works.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 19, 2010)

sprogurt said:
			
		

> Who are you?


You might want to keep working on that saturation part -- one seems to have slipped throgh the net.




Anyway, I am not sure about logos... but I think an alliance is in order... a...


Monkat Nipple Liberation Front


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 19, 2010)

I kinda wanna draw you.

You know... like that one scene in Titanic?


----------



## sprogurt (Nov 19, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> sprogurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope! ^.^. this was just the generic brief I give to people if they don't provide one. Who are you could mean range of things like personality, heritage, style, hobbies, beliefs, skills, etc. just things that make you you. It helps highlight things personal to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------

